# pigeons that can't fly.



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I have several pigeons at home that i can't keep or I'll lose my apartment so I'm Looking for a home for they, can you help me?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Someone may be able to help or give some guidance, but we'd need to know where you are located

John


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello, If you could post your location that would be a great help in finding homes for them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm going to move your thread to the correct forum for better exposure.


Please DO let us know where you are located and if you ship.


----------



## B.Pigeons (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll take them. just built a coop and
need more bords in there.


----------

